# Im offically a string maker



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

not too bad!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

looks good,what kind of serving did you use for cam serving?


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Cam serving*

Bcy-3d I have one of my XFs done up with sunset and moutainberry but my buddy has it its sharp.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Mntn berry and sunset.*


----------



## briallee (Jun 29, 2008)

*string questions*

Whay do you make your own strings? What type of advantages are there? Very interested and wanting to learn. Thanks


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Huge Advantages*

You can make them any way you want color material strand count serving type that you prefer.And the best is that you did them yourself.I usually pick up speed with my strings and they dont move because I tension them to #300lb plus.There a nice hobby I started by ordering the Little John video and my first jig was a homemade one.I am still using the first set of strings I made on it on my X-Force and they havent moved at all.Heres some pics of another friends X-Force I done its sweet.He put the green dental floss on it near the STS,at the time he wasn't shooting a STS.He also added the speed nocks with no heat shink.I am going to have to get a hold of his bow to detail it for sure.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

They look sweet buddy.Its a good feeling when you get them finished and put on the bow and finally get to see how much better it looks.I wish I would have started years ago.I make about 3 to 4 sets a week but I have been thinking hard about getting Deezlins jig and making more.I have a jig I made and it works great but I may give his a try.That winder makes it alot easier.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*String Jig*

The winder sure does help save time.I really like the Little John jig too its a nice piece of equipment. I am working on a setup that has a digital #1000lb load cell and readout for tensioning strings on.Dont plan on taking them anywhere near that much but it will be nice to get an exact reading on how much tension I have applied.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

Yeah I hope to get the jig and winder very soon.I got his video when I first started making strings.My home made jig works great but I am ready to get a tad faster at it.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Look dang good ...


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

It was a good weekend with my strings I shot a 395 in MBO with my XF and my buddy with the one pictured with sunset mtn berry shot a awsome 405 in MBO.It was hot and muggy all weekend and they performed flawlessly.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

I am really interested in getting started twisting my own. Can you recommend a how to video and maybe some pointers for getting rolling.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*The Little John Video*

I used his video and it was easy to get started.One of the big things is to have a jig to work under tension when twisting and serving.I would start with the video it has tons of info.I fabricated my first jig and tensioner and it worked great.Im still shooting the very first set I ever made and they look and perform great.I havnt moved a thing since I made them before Bedford.I have some new ideas for a homemade tensioner that I will put together when I get some extra time to spare.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Buddys Guardian*


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is the Mountainberry and sunset set you did for my SS! Sweet lookin, just waitin on the extra mountainberry serving for the sts .... Great work! Right up there with the big boys!! Thanks


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

*strings*

I have a hoyt vulcan 50lb 26" draw string 50.25 bc 35/37.75 color-purple & met bronze . How much an how soon can they be done? Thanks


----------



## willer22 (Jul 15, 2008)

*pse stinger 2008*

I have pse stiger
88 1/4 string
33 1/2 hardness cable
How much an how soon can they be done? Thanks


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*I usually charge $55 a set*

I dont have the string charts for those bows so I dont know the serving lengths and locations.If you can get me the serving info I would be glad to make them up this weekend.I dont have purple though.Im new and dont have all of the colors yet.I dont really do it to turn a profit just started because it takes so darn long to get good strings.Seems like a bunch of guys dont like giving serving info out either ive PMd a bunch of them with no response.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Sunset and Met Bronze on a XF.Apex 7 with green black speck*


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Sunset and Red/Black speck clear cam servings on my 737.*


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

John , what material are you using for your strings and cables? I bought the Lil John jig also but not the winder. I dont do enough strings in a year to need it but I really like the string jig. I can now make better strings than I have ever been able to before. My jig before was a Yellowstone and I could make a string faster before on the four post model but I will take quality over speed anyday and the Lil Jon definitely gives me quality. I really like the sunset gold and mountainberry strings,really sharp. I am going to have to order some sunset gold. I already have the mountainberry color.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

I use 452X. I love my Little John setup the winder is awsome. I have done a couple sunset with mnt berry but the sunset with red/black speck 2 color looks even better. The pics cant portray how good these look on the bow.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

nice work ...I like that 737..


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Yellow with red/black speck mnt berry servings for my C2 cams.*

The mntn berry matched better than the red 3D serving but I like the sunset and red/black speck much better I will do me up another set with the sunset when I put my new limbs on and a set of black cams.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Green/Black speck with OD Green*


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

This may be a silly question to most but I need to ask because I really want to know the answer.
What is the purpose of the two nocks under the heat shrink on the strings. 
A few weeks ago I needed to reserve my string because it had cut and seperated so I removed the string from the bow, stretched it out using a ratchet strap, removed the nockes and reserved the string. I then reinstalled the nocks and put the string back on the bow.
Did i do something bad by removing the nocks?


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

Bllade said:


> This may be a silly question to most but I need to ask because I really want to know the answer.
> What is the purpose of the two nocks under the heat shrink on the strings.
> A few weeks ago I needed to reserve my string because it had cut and seperated so I removed the string from the bow, stretched it out using a ratchet strap, removed the nockes and reserved the string. I then reinstalled the nocks and put the string back on the bow.
> Did i do something bad by removing the nocks?


They add a few fps.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
I had a quick question for you about the spirals. Did you use the tune charts to find out what size spiral you would need to fit your draw or did you figuire it out some other way.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> I had a quick question for you about the spirals. Did you use the tune charts to find out what size spiral you would need to fit your draw or did you figuire it out some other way.
> Thanks,
> Jon


I used the tune chart from a 06 Ultra Elite but the DL came out 1/2" short.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Elite GTO Red Black speck and Yellow.*


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

still looking good , great work


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Really Nice John*

Tom


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I like your red and yellow that is a great combination .... I made the same colors for one of my Martin Slayers and it looks cool!


----------

